# DD vs UE



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

which one is better


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

mch said:


> which one is better


Thanks for sharing
At least its not the bearded Jesus
Keep on Truckin......


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Thanks for sharing
> At least its not the bearded Jesus
> Keep on Truckin......


Wong spot for that. Lol, had to make a quick recovery because you cant outright delete threads. Maybe this will get moved over to food.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

No right answer. Try both and see what is working in your market.


Edit: I have seen my rates plummet on UE this month.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

mch said:


> which one is better


IMHO DD, primarily because of upfront tip info. Aside from that, I prefer the simplicity of the Uber app.

(I haven't driven for over 3 months. My post assumes no major app changes since then).


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

My vote is DoorDash. They offer more information up front making it easy to decide to accept or decline. Of course choosing between DoorDash and UberEATS is like choosing between getting kicked in the balls or having a broomstick shoved up your ass.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Aside from that, I prefer the simplicity of the Uber app.


When I first started, I thought the Uber app was the best, cleanest, and easiest to use. It seems like it keeps progressively getting worse, though. Nowadays, I find myself cussing at the Uber app more than any other.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Many drivers say how they love DD but to me, they’re the worst. I was with DD when they first came here. I loved them then. That was when we received $5/order plus full tips, before they stole tips. Oh excuse me, before they used tips to subsidize your pay. And they didn’t send you so far.

GH was the best for a long time. Great tippers and went to mostly restaurants, not much fast food then, besides Subway. But they went downhill in my area with orders getting assigned so late. They also once support in IL and AZ, before they used overseas support.

UE was the easiest and shortest miles put on my car. And many customers tipped because I had a bag in the beginning, when most drivers didn’t. But inconsistent tippers in the end and too much McD’s. Plus too many scammers. I never got accused of stealing food with DD and GH, as I did with UE.

My highest snow day with GH was like $285, and UE wasn’t far behind that. But that’s when they both paid better. Every driver has his/her own preference. Try Flex, too.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

mch said:


> Wong spot for that. Lol, had to make a quick recovery because you cant outright delete threads. Maybe this will get moved over to food.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

reg barclay said:


>


Yea man. I posted something here that I meant to post someplace else so I had to call a quick audible.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

mch said:


> which one is better


No one can answer this for u without knowing what kind of promotions u get. If u get good UE promotions/boost then UE is better. If ur UE promotions suck then DD is better

The UE promotions are non existent in my area so DD is better here


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> No one can answer this for u without knowing what kind of promotions u get. If u get good UE promotions/boost then UE is better. If ur UE promotions suck then DD is better
> 
> The UE promotions are non existent in my area so DD is better here


Very true. I made awesome money for months with the quest of $170 or $190/wk. Those were the days!

Has Rickos ever returned here?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Very true. I made awesome money for months with the quest of $170 or $190/wk. Those were the days!
> 
> Has Rickos ever returned here?


IMO UE is easily the best if u are getting good promos/boost. There was a 1+ year stretch where I did nothing but UE because the promos were so good. It all disappeared one day and now I rarely even turn on the app.

Damn I totally forgot about him. Looks like he hasn't posted here since Dec


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> IMO UE is easily the best if u are getting good promos/boost. There was a 1+ year stretch where I did nothing but UE because the promos were so good. It all disappeared one day and now rarely even turn on the app.
> 
> Damn I totally forgot about him. Looks like he hasn't posted here since Dec


I remember how long your promos were. Hopefully you're making good money with other apps. I haven't seen Rickos here since Dec either. I'm going to miss razzin' him on being a Bears fan. Luv my Pack!


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Anything Guber pretty much sux by default. I have UE on my app. Ill do 3 dollar deliveries on occasion but its more of a fill in. On rare occasions Ill make a series of runs due too being the only driver around but otherwise Im a PAX OP. DD I have zero experience with.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I remember how long your promos were. Hopefully you're making good money with other apps. I haven't seen Rickos here since Dec either. I'm going to miss razzin' him on being a Bears fan. Luv my Pack!


I'm fortunate to live in a pretty good area for delivery so I'm ok. I think the most important thing I've learned delivering over the years is how to adapt to the constant changes.
Rick might not want to show his face here after the season his Bears had


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> I'm fortunate to live in a pretty good area for delivery so I'm ok. I think the most important thing I've learned delivering over the years is how to adapt to the constant changes.
> Rick might not want to show his face here after the season his Bears had


Your area was always better than here.

&#128512;&#128512;&#128512; on Rickos!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

*"DD vs UE"?*

It's like asking which kind of dog has better poop.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Has Rickos ever returned here?


I searched for him after I returned from hiatus because I noticed he was missing. The last post from him that I found was on Christmas day. It was in a "Merry Christmas" thread that he started that somehow devolved into an argument.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I searched for him after I returned from hiatus because I noticed he was missing. The last post from him that I found was on Christmas day. It was in a "Merry Christmas" thread that he started that somehow devolved into an argument.


I remember that. Too bad.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I searched for him after I returned from hiatus because I noticed he was missing. The last post from him that I found was on Christmas day. It was in a "Merry Christmas" thread that he started that somehow devolved into an argument.


I can understand why he left. Trolls here can get on your nerves. The guy is just wishing everyone happy holidays and get trolled for it wth


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

mch said:


> which one is better


Netflix is better than both of them.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Very true. I made awesome money for months with the quest of $170 or $190/wk. Those were the days!


Me too. That was about two or three years ago, when UE was taking off in my area. I was getting 2-3x boosts, plus quests. Making around $25 a go for local deliveries.

I would switch off Uber X, sit in a parking lot positioned between restaurants and wait for UE pings. I'd make around $60-90 from 3 or 4 deliveries over 2 or 3 hours.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Me too. That was about two or three years ago, when UE was taking off in my area. I was getting 2-3x boosts, plus quests. Making around $25 a go for local deliveries.
> 
> I would switch off Uber X, sit in a parking lot positioned between restaurants and wait for UE pings. I'd make around $60-90 from 3 or 4 deliveries over 2 or 3 hours.


Yep that was awesome then. And I'd laugh on here when people said you couldn't make money with delivery. Many times I made more than R/S.

But UE I didn't make much on the big holidays, except 4th of July, compared to R/S. I still say one of the saddest things was people ordering McD's on Christmas.

Christmas Eve with GH was the best. So many gave me like $10 or $20 tips because they were all wasted. And Super Bowls were insanely busy with GH/DD, but not with UE.

Actually I think my highest snow day was a little more than I said earlier, like $300. Them too many drivers started doing food and it all went downhill, at least for me.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> I can understand why he left. Trolls here can get on your nerves. The guy is just wishing everyone happy holidays and get trolled for it wth


I don't understand why people engage with trolls. I doubly don't understand why they let trolls get to them. What is the point of arguing with somebody on a forum? Especially when that person is clearly just trying to antagonize you? Just skip the post and move on. If the poster isn't a troll, then he'll be happy because he got the last word. If he is a troll, then it will bug him to no end that nobody is responding to his garbage. It's a win either way.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I don't understand why people engage with trolls. I doubly don't understand why they let trolls get to them. What is the point of arguing with somebody on a forum? Especially when that person is clearly just trying to antagonize you? Just skip the post and move on. If the poster isn't a troll, then he'll be happy because he got the last word. If he is a troll, then it will bug him to no end that nobody is responding to his garbage. It's a win either way.


I agree with what ur saying but everyone doesn't think the same way. Some people just handle trolls better than others.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Over the last two weeks of taking both (in Knoxville, TN), Uber Eats does less business, but pays quite a bit more; I get not $2-3 base pays, but I do get to string together several $5 premium pays. Door Dash keeps me busier, but the pay per order is typically about half that of Uber Eats. About 100% on each service tips.


----------

